# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  Physiology: Board Review Series

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*Physiology: Board Review Series		*

 

 

*BRS Physiology embodies the popular BRS format of succinct outline review of content followed by USMLE-style questions with explanations. The overall content and questions have been updated to reflect the evolving nature of USMLE.*

*GET IT HERE*


http://rapidshare.com/files/24195112/BRS-_Physiology.rar

----------


## ter3

شكرا على هذا المجهود

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عفوا  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## DR.MyDream

مجهود رائع أخي الكريم

----------


## dr_dede_2010

thankssssss

----------

